# I'm waking up hungry



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

and having to hit the bathroom, every night between midnight & 2am.

This change in diet (well, not really, just increasing water & fruits) and excercize is really taking a toll on my appetite. I'm just hungry All - the - time.

I used to snack constantly, and meals consisted of the meat & potatoes type. Now it's lean meats, fresh vegetables, and fruits & more fruits. It doesn't really fulfill my appetite-Far from it. Add my new gym schedule and boy oh boy am I hungry!

I'm just wondering if this goes away as I lose & get used to it. Thanks for letting me vet.

HF


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Frankly, for a weight loss diet, I'd _cut_ the fruit, not add more. 
Go crazy on the veggies, but fruit tends to be pretty high in sugar (and therefore will spike your blood sugar leading to several things, including increased appetite).

Also, you look a little light on fats... That's part of what keeps you from being hungry.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks ErinP. I've gone into this weight loss thing blind, dieting is confusing.

I'll alter my diet a little & see if that helps.

HF


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Also, a little protein in the mornings and evenings will keep you from being so hungry b/c it takes longer for the body to process. =0)

cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What CIndy said .... add protein ...eggs , cheese .....


----------

